# Grasshopper



## nerwin (Jul 19, 2016)

Not sure if this is considered a macro or not but its a close up nonetheless.

I saw this little guy walking up the power meter on my house just minutes before a severe storm approached. I really wish I could get rid of the shadow from the siding on my house and I tried so hard in Photoshop but I couldn't get it took natural, just looked strange and started to get frustrated so I left it for now. 

Sony RX100 M3 @ 8.8mm (24mm), 1/125th, f/2 and ISO 125


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 20, 2016)

I can probably clone that out for you.


----------

